# Sunday Special Bonus - The Replacements



## luckytrim (Mar 31, 2019)

Sunday Special Bonus - The  Replacements




The ‘Millionaire’ game will not work for my Facebook  players.... can’t keep the answers hidden...... so, a replacement for them means  a bonus for y’all !


Sunday Special - The Replacements
First chore is to figure out the  venue........... 
1. Who replaced Wally Pipp?  
a. - Yogi Berra    
b. - Lefty Gomez  
c. - Lou Gehrig  
d. - Walter Cox
2. Who replaced Johnny and the Moondogs?   
a. - Steely Dan  
b. - Johnny Cash Trio  
c. - The Beatlles  
d. - The Beach Boys
3. Who replaced Buddy Ebsen?  
a. - Ray Bolger  
b. - Jack Haley  
c. - Andy Griffith  
d. - Bert Lahr 
4. Who replaced the Colts?  
a. – Ravens  
b. – Buccaneers  
c. – Browns  
d. – Jets
5. Who replaced Pete Best?  
a. - Stuart Sutcliff  
b. - Ringo Starr  
c. - George Harrison  
d. - Paul McCartney
6. What replaced Hot Springs?  
a. - Yosemite National Park  
b. - Dodge City  
c. – Deadwood  
d. - Truth or Consequences
7. Who replaced Lenn Sakata?  
a. - U Thant  
b. - Adlai Stevenson  
c. - Carl Sagan  
d. - Cal Ripken
8. What replaced Teenie Weenies?  
a. – Cheerios  
b. - Honey I Shrunk the Kids  
c. - Mini Skirts  
d. - Vienna Sausages
9. Who replaced Bobby Fischer?  
a. - Garry Kasparov  
b. - Tigran Petrosian  
c. - Boris Spassky  
d. - Anatoly Karpov
10. What replaced Jurassic?  
a. – Carboniferous  
b. – Triassic  
c. – Cretaceous  
d. – Paleogene
11. Who replaced Floyd Patterson?  
a. - Ezzard Charles  
b. - Cassius Clay  
c. - Sonny Liston  
d. - Jersey Joe Walcott
12. What replaced the Waldorf Astoria Hotel?   
a. - Hyatt Regency Grand Hotel  
b. - Empire State Building  
c. - U.N. Building  
d. - New Madison Square Garden
13. Who replaced Alben Barkley?  
a. - Michael Jordan  
b. - Richard Nixon  
c. - Jessie Owens  
d. - Tim Curry
14. What replaced the song title 'Scrambled Eggs'?   
a. -  Theme From A Summer Place  
b. – Yesterday  
c. – Maybelline  
d. - Stranger on the Shore
15. Who replaced Dick York?  
a. - Dick Van Dyke  
b. - Alvin York  
c. - Red Skelton  
d. - Dick Sargent
16. What replaced Saigon?  
a. - Dien Bien Phu  
b. – Hanoi  
c. - Ho Chi Minh City  
d. - Cam Rahn Bay
17. Who replaced Joe DiMaggio?  
a. - Miller Huggins  
b. - Arthur Miller  
c. - Hank Aaron  
d. - Al Kaline
18. What replaced Halfway, Oregon?  
a. - Half.com  
b. - Better Half  
c. - All The Way  
d. - Half-Crazy
19. What replaced Homo habilis?  
a. - Homo sapiens  
b. – Paleolethicus  
c. – Australopethicus  
d. - Homo erectus
20. What replaced Town ball?  
a. – volleyball  
b. – rugby  
c. - American football  
d. – baseball
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. – c - When Pipp got injured one day, Gehrig took his  place at 1st base and set a consecutive games played record  there.
2. – c  - The fourth name John Lennon used for the band.   He changed their name another four times before they hit it big as the  Beatles.
3. – b - Originally slated to play the Tin Man in 'The  Wizard of Oz', Ebsen had an allergic reaction to the makeup and had to be  replaced.
4. – a After leaving Baltimore, the NFL Colts were  eventually replaced by the Ravens.
5. – b -  Ringo replaced Best as drummer of The  Beatles.
6. – d - This town in New Mexico changed its name in  1950.
7. – d - Ripken replaced Sakata at shortstop and went on  to break Gehrig's consecutive games streak.
8. – b - Originally listed as the name for the film, it  was changed before it's release.
9. – d - Karpov inherited the World Chess championship  when Fischer failed to defend it in 1975.
10. – b - It followed the Jurassic...
11. – c -  Liston beat Patterson to gain the Heavyweight  Championship in September, 1962.
12. – b - The original Waldorf was purchased for 20  million dollars in the 1920s and razed to make way for the tallest building in  the world up to that time.
13. – b - Truman's vice president was replaced by  Eisenhower's vice president.
14. – b - McCartney used it as a working title before the  song's release.
15. – d - The first and second Darin on  'Bewitched'.
16. – c - The city was renamed when the war was  over.
17. – b - After his divorce from Marilyn Monroe he was  replaced by the writer as her next husband.
18. – a - The town recently changed its name for the  corporate sponsorship.
19. – d - Next in line of the  hominids...
20. – d - An early name for the sport before it evolved  into the game we know it as today.


----------

